# Tested early after FET - got positives. OTD negative =( advice?



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey everyone, I don't visit often on here because I get too scared when I see people's results after they've tested! Really feel like I need other people's opinions at the moment.

I had a successful IVF with ICSI in 2012, with a live birth in 2013. I began DR for my first ever medicated FET in January this year. Unfortunately that cycle ended in a negative result, even though I had the best odds - I'm young, have top grade embies and my lining was the perfect thickness.

We decided to have a month's break before going for the second try at FET. Today is my official test day but I couldn't resist testing early this time round. I know I really shouldn't because of chemical pregnancies, etc. 

On 6dp5dt I got a faint but definitely there positive in the afternoon with FRER test. 8dp5dt I tested in the morning - I meant to use anothet FRER test but mistakenly used a normal FR test. Was happy and shocked to see I got another faint but definitely there positive, even though this test technically shouldn't have picked up the hormone that early. That afternoon I did another FRER (yes I have turned into a POAS addict). I got a definitie positive, that was darker than both previous tests. Happy that this probably meant my Beta had increased as it should, I decided not to do any more tests until today (OTD). I couldn't wait any longer so, needing the loo, I got up at half 5 this morning to test but it was negative. After about 7 minutes I think there is the faintest of lines but you really have to squint to see it and have the test at the right angle to the light.

I was just curious what people's opinions of this are, before I lose all hope. Do you think I may have suffered a chemical preg? Or could it be something to do with the time of day? My other tests for this cycle were done late afternoon, I think maybe with good results because I don't drink much during the day so the hormone wouldn't have been diluted much? So may be worth testing again thid afternoon? (I didn't drink much overnight last night so don't think the hormone would be that diluted this morning to not be detected).

My clinic don't do beta tests, they rely solely on the HPT result so I can't get clarification that way.

if anyone has any advice or views I'd like to hear them, anything. Thank you


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Definitely test again this afternoon, some people just test better later on in the day. I really hope it's a nice strong line for you later. Good luck and let us know how you get on. Xx


----------



## shello (Apr 29, 2013)

My clinic are exactly the same they make you poas 11dpt with fet and fresh. I'm day 14 and still got a negative 14dpt this morning. I've booked a blood test with my doctor for a blood test but can't get in till next tues. I'm on med cycle, and I've still got hope. I would recommend trying to get a blood test just to be sure. Good luck xx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you for your replies ladies. I will try to find the courage to test again this afternoon. Just feel so stupid for testing early when I know you shouldn't - to me, the thought of having had a chemical pregnancy rather than just having a negative is so much harder to deal with because it feels so much closer to being real with a chemical. I will see if my doctors do a blood test if the next HPT is negative. Best of luck for your blood test, Shello   xxx


----------



## shello (Apr 29, 2013)

❤ Xxx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just waiting for another call back from my clinic. Looking like a chemical pregnancy though, and have started having some coloured discharge


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

See what your clinic have to say first. I'm sorry if it turns out to be a chemical, I know how awful that is  xx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Clinic have said it is 99% certain to be a chemical. I have to continue the meds until I either get a bleed or do another HPT on Friday to make sure all the hormone has left my body  devastated, and my local GP won't do BETA blood tests to let me know for certain that the hormone levels are dropping, so all I can do now is wait for aunt flow. It's hard having to continue the meds knowing it's futile   thanks for your comments ladies xx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

So sorry hun. Sorry you're stuck in limbo until Friday too. This just sucks. Big hugs xx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hope is now gone for this cycle - mustered up the courage to do another test this morning even though I knew what the answer would be, and sure enough it was negative   feels like such a loss when I know the embryo did start to implant and give out good positive results. Going to have to have a good talk with the clinic about what's next.. Thanks for your support ladies xxx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)




----------

